# Caught a few this morning.



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

It was cold this morning. I started fishing around 6:30. I caught these fish almost right away. Then I took a pretty bad fall. I tripped when my foot got caught in a vine. I went down in the dirt along the shore. Glade I didn't break my rod. I stopped fishing after the fall. Caught a pretty large pickerel. I was using a little tube bait on a 1/16th jig head under a bobber. Might have caught a few more if I didn't fall. Getting too old.


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

Looks like that pickerel was eating very well.


----------



## wildawes (Apr 14, 2014)

Where were you fishing? If you do not mind sharing. I'm currently on vacation and looking for some new spots to try out.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Marshy Hope Creek, and upper Choptank river.


----------



## whenican (Feb 21, 2013)

Trifecta!


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

That's about the fatest pickerel I've ever seen. Probably a pregnant female. Shoulda released her.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

CaliYellowtail said:


> That's about the fatest pickerel I've ever seen. Probably a pregnant female. Shoulda released her.


release...right into the cooler!

gotta remember this is P&S


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

CaliYellowtail said:


> That's about the fatest pickerel I've ever seen. Probably a pregnant female. Shoulda released her.


http://www.canadianliving.com/food/menus_and_collections/10_pleasing_pickerel_recipes.php People eat the roe also.


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

andypat said:


> ............Then I took a pretty bad fall.......Getting too old.


Whenever a stupid senior moment happens while fishing, just say to yourself, "gotta keep doing this fishing thing until I get it right".....
Hope you're ok.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

BigWillJ said:


> Whenever a stupid senior moment happens while fishing, just say to yourself, "gotta keep doing this fishing thing until I get it right".....
> Hope you're ok.


 Thanks BigWillJ, I'm OK, I will be fishing probably tomorrow morning.


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

Hope your OK AndyPat, but please practice C&R.* Don't KILL everything you catch please*! Your a heck of a fisherman but think about the next generation of fish and people too. What is it with some of these people on this site???

Conservation Baby!!


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

andypat said:


> http://www.canadianliving.com/food/menus_and_collections/10_pleasing_pickerel_recipes.php People eat the roe also.


Pretty nice recipes....AYE! Take out AYE! OH Canada...


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

I do release a lot of fish. I also enjoy giving some to people that need a little help and really appreciate them. I don't think I am hurting the next generation/fishing. If I did, I would stop fishing. It's OK, and I understand some people would like to see all fish released. That's OK to think like that. I'm just not in that group of people. Thanks CaliYellowtail


----------



## Gditm (Mar 2, 2016)

CaliYellowtail said:


> Hope your OK AndyPat, but please practice C&R.* Don't KILL everything you catch please*! Your a heck of a fisherman but think about the next generation of fish and people too. What is it with some of these people on this site???
> 
> Conservation Baby!!


I'm sure he's old enough to make his own decisions


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

As long as no laws are broken, take what you wish.
Follow the rules, and take your trash home with you are the two things you can do to have fun, and not wreck it for others.

I would be more worried about eating a lot of fish from our polluted waters as a health issue, but that is another subject.


----------



## CoolDude (Sep 28, 2010)

Be carefule, guy....a fall can put a serious dent in your game for the rest of the fishing season 

I always noticed that you keep most of your fish. Do you eat them all or share them with family? When I was a kid we kept tons of fish. It fed our families well. Now I'm living solo. When I'm steady fishing I try to keep at least 10-15 fish in the fridge. Towards the end of the season I start stock piling. Unfortunately, my stash usually runs out by January. There is no feeling like having to buy ugly fish from the store or (yikes) Ms. Pauls fish sticks. Last year I hardly fished at all. I lived on pollock/cod from Walmart! I hope to get settled in one place shortly and I'm going to invest in a nice freezer!


----------



## Gditm (Mar 2, 2016)

I hear pickerel have lots of bones and many people don't eat them because of that. I've never kept one. How are they?


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

CoolDude said:


> Be carefule, guy....a fall can put a serious dent in your game for the rest of the fishing season
> 
> I always noticed that you keep most of your fish. Do you eat them all or share them with family? When I was a kid we kept tons of fish. It fed our families well. Now I'm living solo. When I'm steady fishing I try to keep at least 10-15 fish in the fridge. Towards the end of the season I start stock piling. Unfortunately, my stash usually runs out by January. There is no feeling like having to buy ugly fish from the store or (yikes) Ms. Pauls fish sticks. Last year I hardly fished at all. I lived on pollock/cod from Walmart! I hope to get settled in one place shortly and I'm going to invest in a nice freezer!


 No CoolDude, We never eat the fish I catch. I checked my fish in at United Shellfish at the Kent Narrows, and sold them there or in the restaurants in the Kent Island area. Sometimes when the price for rockfish was too low, I would give them to the Corsica Hills nursing home for free. If you want to feel real good, try that sometime with your fish. Them old timers really appreciate it. Thanks CoolDude!


----------



## MSC (May 8, 2010)

Nothing wrong with a recreational fisherman keeping some fish. 

It's the professional watermen keeping huge numbers of fish, crabs and oysters that has messed up the entire Chesapeake.


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

I think it's a great thing to give fresh fish away to people who enjoy them. I like to fillet one or two pound bass out of the farm pond and leave them for my mom....she loves to eat them and like many people who live alone she doesn't like going to the grocery store just to buy food to cook for one person. And fish is much more healthy than prepackaged sodium filled junk. It's a renewable resource....what could be better??


----------



## Hysteresis (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks Andy for showing your great fishing experience and I really enjoy your posts just like many others. No one should pick on you here as long as you do not violate any fishing rules or regulations. People who really care about conservation should focus on lobbying for improved regulations and reporting poachers and such, and not blame on law abiding anglers. Otherwise they should first learn about etiquette aka good manners.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Hysteresis said:


> Thanks Andy for showing your great fishing experience and I really enjoy your posts just like many others. No one should pick on you here as long as you do not violate any fishing rules or regulations. People who really care about conservation should focus on lobbying for improved regulations and reporting poachers and such, and not blame on law abiding anglers. Otherwise they should first learn about etiquette aka good manners.


 X2 Thanks!


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Gditm said:


> I hear pickerel have lots of bones and many people don't eat them because of that. I've never kept one. How are they?


 They are very good. My fishing friends and I thought the same thing, that they have too many bones. They do have a lot of bones, but when a guide in Canada showed us how to filet and cook, there are no bones. You can watch how to filet a pickerel on U-Tube videos. I am watching the Lady Terps basket ball on TV. The Ladies are good. GO TERPS!!!


----------



## Gditm (Mar 2, 2016)

andypat said:


> They are very good. My fishing friends and I thought the same thing, that they have too many bones. They do have a lot of bones, but when a guide in Canada showed us how to filet and cook, there are no bones. You can watch how to filet a pickerel on U-Tube videos. I am watching the Lady Terps basket ball on TV. The Ladies are good. GO TERPS!!!


I'll have to check that out. Thanks


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

ncdead said:


> I think it's a great thing to give fresh fish away to people who enjoy them. I like to fillet one or two pound bass out of the farm pond and leave them for my mom....she loves to eat them and like many people who live alone she doesn't like going to the grocery store just to buy food to cook for one person. And fish is much more healthy than prepackaged sodium filled junk. It's a renewable resource....what could be better??


Thanks! X2


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

I think whatever Andy does with his fish is none of our business. We are talking about 3 fish here, 4 fish there. All LEGAL!! Serious, is he decimating the population? These are the type of posts that make members think twice before posting a fishing report.


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

andypat said:


> Thanks! X2


God love you brother....give away all the fish you can while you you are still able to do it. It's a beautiful thing to have fun doing what you love and being able to help someone else on the back end of it. Just watch those roots and vines!! Take care man!


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

ncdead said:


> God love you brother....give away all the fish you can while you you are still able to do it. It's a beautiful thing to have fun doing what you love and being able to help someone else on the back end of it. Just watch those roots and vines!! Take care man!


LOL! Thank you! OK, I will be careful. Now you know why I got rid of my boat and don't get in boats anymore. BUT, still fishing after all these years. It is Sunday, will be a lot of people fishing today. I might go to just to see what people are catching. Then fish a good spot when all are back to work.


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

TunaFish said:


> I think whatever Andy does with his fish is none of our business. We are talking about 3 fish here, 4 fish there. All LEGAL!! Serious, is he decimating the population? These are the type of posts that make members think twice before posting a fishing report.


I agree 100%, I think its great that at his age he and catman still have a love of fishing and still can get out. My father had the want and the love to fish but his body just would not allow him to walk. Andy fish on buddy.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Tracker01 said:


> I agree 100%, I think its great that at his age he and catman still have a love of fishing and still can get out. My father had the want and the love to fish but his body just would not allow him to walk. Andy fish on buddy.


 Thank You!


----------



## mainevent (Oct 21, 2013)

Now if we can get you Andy to slay some blue cats the same way you get in on those perch, pickerel and bass. You'd be our hero. I'm sure your neighbors would love it too.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

I use to catch big cats while fishing the upper Chester River from shore for rockfish with cut herring on double bottom rig in March and April. Now it is against the law to catch herring and use for bait. I don't know what kind of cats they were.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)




----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Tracker01 said:


> I agree 100%, I think its great that at his age he and catman still have a love of fishing and still can get out. My father had the want and the love to fish but his body just would not allow him to walk. Andy fish on buddy.


Thanks Tracker. I turned 72 yesterday and have the same love for fishing that I did when I was 10. I am however selling my boat this season. My reflexes aren't as sharp as they use to be so for my safety and the safety of others on the water it's time to let some else do the navigating. Looking forward to fishing with my P&S friends this season.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

catman said:


> Thanks Tracker. I turned 72 yesterday and have the same love for fishing that I did when I was 10. I am however selling my boat this season. My reflexes aren't as sharp as they use to be so for my safety and the safety of others on the water it's time to let some else do the navigating. Looking forward to fishing with my P&S friends this season.


 X2 on that. Smart move. Not getting in boats any more. I fell out of the shower about two months ago. LOL!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

andypat said:


> X2 on that. Smart move. Not getting in boats any more. I fell out of the shower about two months ago. LOL!


Got to be careful in the shower and tub when you get up there in age like us. I installed a few grab bars in the tub and use a seat in the tub. Be careful my friend.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

catman said:


> Got to be careful in the shower and tub when you get up there in age like us. I installed a few grab bars in the tub and use a seat in the tub. Be careful my friend.


 catman, I can still fish in the rain. I went this morning. Did OK.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

andypat said:


> catman, I can still fish in the rain. I went this morning. Did OK.


Andy you're an inspiration for all of us. You put more time on the water than anyone I know.


----------

